# PCGH bei Discord: Treffpunkt für PC-Schrauber und Spieler



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. November 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH bei Discord: Treffpunkt für PC-Schrauber und Spieler*

						Discord ist eine immer beliebtere Plattform für PC-Spieler und ermöglicht den gegenseitigen Austausch über Text- und Sprachchat. Discord läuft als eigenständiges Programm mit den Betriebssystemen Windows, Linux, Mac OS, iOS und Android, aber auch ohne Installation einfach im Internet-Browser. PCGH-Fans haben mittlerweile auch einen Treffpunkt bei Discord.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH bei Discord: Treffpunkt für PC-Schrauber und Spieler*


----------



## cryptochrome (9. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH bei Discord: Treffpunkt fÃ¼r PC-Schrauber und Spieler*

Liebe PCGH Community,

Wir haben uns in den letzten Wochen viel Mühe gegeben, den offiziellen PCGH Discord Server auf ein neues Fundament zu stellen. Es hat sich viel getan und der Server wird nun aktiv gepflegt. 

Obwohl schon einiges los ist, würden wir den Server gerne mit noch mehr Leben füllen. Schaut doch mal vorbei!

Was bieten wir an?

* Eine neue Kanalstruktur mit vielen themenbezogenen Chat Kanälen.
* Video- und pcgh.de Artikel-Feeds.
* Ein dediziertes Berater Team, bestehend aus Community Mitgliedern mit viel Know How, das Euch bei Euren Fragen zur Seite steht. 
* Eine Server Rangliste mit Abzeichen und Belohnungen für die aktivsten Mitglieder.
* Einen privaten Marktplatz für Eure gebrauchte Hardware.
* Reger Austausch in Echtzeit mit anderen Community Mitgliedern.
* Sprachkanäle für gemeinsame Gaming Sessions (ala TeamSpeak). 

Was kommt noch?

* Jede Menge Discord Bots zum spielen, abfragen, chatten.
* PCGH Discord Stream Team für Youtuber und andere Content Creators.
* Regelmäßige Veröffentlichung von PC Build Vorschlägen für jedes Budget, zusammengestellt von unseren Beratern.
* Eventuell eine oder mehrere Guilds fürs gemeinschaftliche Zocken.

Wir suchen übrigens auch noch den ein- oder anderen freiwilligen Moderator, der Lust hat, mitzuwirken.

So kommt Ihr rein:
Discord

Wir freuen uns auf Euch!


----------



## Gamer090 (9. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH bei Discord: Treffpunkt für PC-Schrauber und Spieler*

Klingt iinteressant und werde vermutlich mal in nächster Zeit vorbei schauen um zu sehen wie es da abgeht


----------



## chaotium (9. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH bei Discord: Treffpunkt für PC-Schrauber und Spieler*

Hey find ich voll geilomatico und bin selbstverständlich dabei!


----------



## Maverick3k (9. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH bei Discord: Treffpunkt für PC-Schrauber und Spieler*

Installiert sich Discord immer noch in AppData und umgeht somit die lokalen Richtlinien? Solange das der Fall ist, boykott. (die Entwickler sind jedenfalls vor paar Monaten nicht einsichtig gewesen das zu korrigieren)


----------



## Donner123 (10. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH bei Discord: Treffpunkt für PC-Schrauber und Spieler*



Maverick3k schrieb:


> Installiert sich Discord immer noch in AppData und umgeht somit die lokalen Richtlinien? Solange das der Fall ist, boykott. (die Entwickler sind jedenfalls vor paar Monaten nicht einsichtig gewesen das zu korrigieren)



Bei mir ist das auch in AppData (Installiert wegen Windowsneuinstallation vor ca 2 Monaten), aber man kann doch selber entscheiden wohin man etwas installiert.


----------



## Amon (10. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH bei Discord: Treffpunkt für PC-Schrauber und Spieler*

Tut mir leid, aber diese Spyware kommt mir nicht ins System. Ich wünsche aber allen die da mit machen viel Spaß.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast1668381003 (10. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH bei Discord: Treffpunkt für PC-Schrauber und Spieler*

Discord 
Jedes Mal wenn ich mich da anmelde wird mir angezeigt dass ich mit einem anderen PC registriert bin (weil sich die IP geändert hat, was ja nicht unüblich ist). 
Dann lasse ich mir die Verifizierungs E-Mail schicken, aber _die_ kommt nicht sofort sondern erst Stunden später. Gott alter, was für ein Müll !


----------



## Nono15 (10. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH bei Discord: Treffpunkt für PC-Schrauber und Spieler*

bin dabei


----------



## Gamer090 (10. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH bei Discord: Treffpunkt für PC-Schrauber und Spieler*



Amon schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber diese Spyware kommt mir nicht ins System. Ich wünsche aber allen die da mit machen viel Spaß.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Wie kommst du darauf das Discord spyware ist?


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH bei Discord: Treffpunkt für PC-Schrauber und Spieler*

Discord soll ja die mega Datenkrake sein .. korrekt?

Soll halt keine Euros kosten sondern halt *nur* Daten .. ?!


----------



## Maverick3k (10. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH bei Discord: Treffpunkt für PC-Schrauber und Spieler*



Donner123 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das auch in AppData (Installiert wegen Windowsneuinstallation vor ca 2 Monaten), aber man kann doch selber entscheiden wohin man etwas installiert.



Nein, kann man eben nicht.

So eine Vorgehensweise ist absolut unprofessionell. Zumal in AppData Programme nichts zu suchen haben. ApplicationData sagt schon alles.
Deren Programm Plays.tv macht genau das gleiche.

Sogut Discord von den Features her sein mag, fällt es wegen o.g. Grund definitiv durch. Ich weiß nicht wer mit dem Käse angefangen hat, aber manche Entwickler missbrauchen den Ordner dafür.


----------



## cryptochrome (10. November 2018)

Maverick3k schrieb:


> Sogut Discord von den Features her sein mag, fällt es wegen o.g. Grund definitiv durch. Ich weiß nicht wer mit dem Käse angefangen hat, aber manche Entwickler missbrauchen den Ordner dafür.



Das Thema ist bei Discord bekannt. Sie benutzen derzeit noch den Squirrel Installer, der Programme in den AppData Ordner installiert (wüsste jetzt allerdings gerade nicht, warum das so schlimm ist). Discord arbeitet an einem eigenen Installer, die Software wird dann im normalen Programme Ordner landen.

Bzgl Spyware: Ja, Discord sammelt Daten. Ihr Geschäftsmodell ist aber nicht, diese Daten zu verkaufen. Die Daten werden nur zum Betrieb von Discord erhoben: 

* IP Adresse -> Voice Calls
* gerade laufende Programme -> Discord Rich Presence (das Feature, das anderen anzeigt, welches Spiel Ihr gerade spielt)

Ich empfehle zu dem Thema die Lektüre dieses Reddit Posts:

Is Discord Spyware? : discordapp

Dort wird dann auch auf Statements von Discord verlinkt, in dem die Spyware Vorwürfe addressiert werden, z.B:

Why is Discord recording our open programs and uploading them? : discordapp

und

privacy policy seems to allow selling of data. : discordapp


----------



## Maverick3k (10. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH bei Discord: Treffpunkt für PC-Schrauber und Spieler*



cryptochrome schrieb:


> Das Thema ist bei Discord bekannt. Sie benutzen derzeit noch den Squirrel Installer, der Programme in den AppData Ordner installiert (wüsste jetzt allerdings gerade nicht, warum das so schlimm ist). Discord arbeitet an einem eigenen Installer, die Software wird dann im normalen Programme Ordner landen.



Ich weiß das sie das wissen, das habe ich denen aber schon vor 6 Monaten kritisiert. Es gibt haufenweise (freie) Installer (bspw. Innosetup) die absolut ausreichend sind. Man muss nicht unbedingt was neues programmieren.

Microsoft hat seit Windows 95 extra Ordner dafür festgelegt.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (10. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH bei Discord: Treffpunkt für PC-Schrauber und Spieler*

Manche Portale von Tageszeitungen besitzen eine Kommentarfunktion über Discord. Hatte damit bisher nie Probleme. Ist mir sogar lieber als Fratzenbuch.
Was die Datensammelei betrifft: Das kann man heutzutage eh nicht verhindern, wenn man online ist. Deshalb nutzt man für empfindliche Daten einen Laptop, der nie mit dem Internet verbunden ist. Dann passiert da auch nix.


----------



## cryptochrome (11. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH bei Discord: Treffpunkt für PC-Schrauber und Spieler*

Man kann sich über die Installation in AppData natürlich echauffieren. Muss man aber nicht. Ein wirkliches Problem sehe ich nicht. Discord ist nicht die einzige Software, die dort hin installiert wird. Google Chrome und Steam, um mal nur zwei Beispiele zu nennen. Wem das total gegen den Strich geht, kann Discord aber auch einfach im Browser verwenden, ohne es zu installieren. Ist ohnehin nicht viel mehr als eine Web App in einem Desktop Wrapper. Funktioniert hervorragend.


----------



## WeeFilly (26. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH bei Discord: Treffpunkt für PC-Schrauber und Spieler*



cryptochrome schrieb:


> Man kann sich über die Installation in AppData natürlich echauffieren. Muss man aber nicht. Ein wirkliches Problem sehe ich nicht. Discord ist nicht die einzige Software, die dort hin installiert wird. Google Chrome und Steam, um mal nur zwei Beispiele zu nennen. Wem das total gegen den Strich geht, kann Discord aber auch einfach im Browser verwenden, ohne es zu installieren. Ist ohnehin nicht viel mehr als eine Web App in einem Desktop Wrapper. Funktioniert hervorragend.



Gerade mal geschaut, ich habe Steam seit jeher in einem eigenen, "korrekten" Ordner.
Klar ist es kein riesiges Problem, in AppData zu installieren, aber im Jahr 2018 sollte ein Auswahl doch möglich sein... Alles andere ist für eine derart weit verbreitete Software doch nur peinlich.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH bei Discord: Treffpunkt für PC-Schrauber und Spieler*

Ich fände einen Teamspeak Server wesentlich sinnvoller. Da kann man wenigstens drauf ohne beschnüffelt zu werden.


----------



## takan (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH bei Discord: Treffpunkt für PC-Schrauber und Spieler*

btw. der discord link is abgelaufen.


----------



## cryptochrome (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH bei Discord: Treffpunkt für PC-Schrauber und Spieler*



takan schrieb:


> btw. der discord link is abgelaufen.



Eigentlich nicht, hab ihn gerade mal getestet. Laut unserer Config ist er auch noch aktik (dauerhaft). Du kannst den Discord aber auch stets über die Adresse Discord erreichen.


----------



## takan (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH bei Discord: Treffpunkt für PC-Schrauber und Spieler*

nö er sagt einladung ungültig.


----------



## cryptochrome (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH bei Discord: Treffpunkt für PC-Schrauber und Spieler*

Wenn Du mir per PN mal Deinen Discord Benutzernamen schickst, kann ich mal nachschauen, wo es hängt.


----------



## Papzt (18. Juni 2019)

*AW: PCGH bei Discord: Treffpunkt für PC-Schrauber und Spieler*

Wäre ja schon cool, wenn man wenigstens beitreten könnte


----------



## cryptochrome (18. Juni 2019)

*AW: PCGH bei Discord: Treffpunkt für PC-Schrauber und Spieler*



Papzt schrieb:


> Wäre ja schon cool, wenn man wenigstens beitreten könnte



Niemand hindert Dich daran: PC Games Hardware


----------



## Papzt (18. Juni 2019)

*AW: PCGH bei Discord: Treffpunkt für PC-Schrauber und Spieler*



cryptochrome schrieb:


> Niemand hindert Dich daran: PC Games Hardware



Alles cool. Hat mit dem beitreten nur viel länger gedauert als man das von discord gewohnt ist


----------

